
Interview with Mark, a programmer building bespoke business applications - Jasber
https://remotehabits.com/interview/interview-with-mark-a-programmer-building-bespoke-business-applications/
======
n0n
Wayback Machine Link
[https://web.archive.org/web/20181008184720/https://remotehab...](https://web.archive.org/web/20181008184720/https://remotehabits.com/interview/interview-
with-mark-a-programmer-building-bespoke-business-applications/)

------
Jasber
Sorry about the downtime HN, should be fixed now!

With RemoteHabits I'm aiming to build a resource for people to learn how to
work remotely. I've struggled with this a bit as I went from full-time ->
consulting -> my own projects.

Please let me know if you have any feedback or anything that can be improved!

------
avinium
> Resource Limit Is Reached

Time to upgrade your web server?

------
Tehchops
HN hug of death?

~~~
ap3
And self-inflicted too

